# Hi tensile fence



## Kasey (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello, does anyone have experience using hi tensile fence with ewes? Would 5 strands non electrified keep them in. I am wanting to build a dry lot on rented ground that will work in the snow.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I have no experience with sheep, but I have worked with high tensile wire. It can be difficult to work with because it's so stiff. It's like trying to unroll a giant slinky. But once it's up, it holds up better then any other kind of wire fence I've used.You mentioned snow, high tensile won't stretch & sag much from snow load either. One of my neighbors had a 5 barbed wire fence for his sheep & it seemed to work for him.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I used it years ago and had 5 wire spaced 6 6 8 8 10 inches. It worked well when it was electrified. When it was off its like they knew and they could squeeze out. Amazing fence and low maintenance. But without the shock it's not much of a pain barrier. Just smooth wire...


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

It wouldn't be difficult to electrify one wire. Even if electric isn't readily available, today's solar fencers are much better then those of 20 years ago.


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

No experience with sheep or the smooth high tensile. But we have been using the 4 point high tensile barbed wire and love it. Never have to restretch the wire and it is supposedly stronger and longer lasting than the wire of old. It is also lighter and can be strung tighter letting you space your posts garter if you'd like to. The only thing we hate is getting it to unroll as it isn't rolled on a spool like normal barbed wire is.


----------



## Kasey (Jun 24, 2015)

I have had trouble keeping them in with barb wire so I'm not surprised if they could squeeze through hi tensile too. Thanks for your replies


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

HT will work with sheep, HAS to be electrified though. 6 wires not 5 if you have snow, esp blowing drifting kind of snow. 4,6,6,8,10,10. Ground the 3rd and 5th wire in several places not just one. Put the hottest fencer you can afford on it and keep the grass away from the fence.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

You gotta have electric. Somebody forgot to plug the fence charger in one time and we had 11 Dorpers that walked right through high tensile...and crossed a highway...and another road a mile away...and a total of 4 other fence lines. We found them 2 country miles away at an ISU pig farm.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

What breed are they and are they experienced at getting through fences? Dorpers can break out of maximum security; Merinos won't cross a white line painted on the ground. Once any sheep has learned to get through fences it is difficult to stop them.

I have strengthened non-electrified fences made from plain high tensile wire by adding two electrified wires offset wires about 6" away from the fence (on one side of the fence only), one about 6" above the ground and the other about 6" above the first.

Roger


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

It would keep most of mine in, but wouldn't keep any of Dad's in. I have different experience with Dorpers than Roger does. Dad has too much Barbado BlackBelly for my liking... if you can see through the fence or spit over it, won't hold Barbados.

It (mostly) depends on whether they WANT out or not if that fence will hold.

Mark


----------

